# Thermoelectric versus compressor type wine refrigerators



## corinth (Jul 15, 2014)

My question may well be on the heels of another thread posted about purchasing a thermadore wine cooler. I have read (briefly) there is quite a difference in compressor type versus thermoelectric wine coolers. 
I know there are folks out there who know a lot more about this than I do but I would like to read the PRO's and CON"s and how their systems effect such things as fluctuation of outside air as it may effect the internal temp of the wine fridge , vibration, condensation, electrical costs. I read a short article which I found interesing

http://www.vintecclub.com.au/wine-cabinets-compressors-vs-thermoelectric-2/

Wish I had a basement or even a crawlspace?

Feedback?
Corinth


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 15, 2014)

Good article. Looks like they hit up all the pro's/con's although I would have swore the thermoelectric used less energy than the compressor based models. If I was going to get one I would do compressor only. I ended up adding a small AC Window unit to my Winery/Cellar that keeps the temps a very constant 68 during the Summer months and then a very constant 55 during the Winter months when little or no heat is applied to the room. Slow cool down in Fall and slow warmup in Spring but no wide temps swings as the area is heavily insulated. Worked out cheaper as I can store much more wine in this fashion than if I had to keep buying wine refrigerators every year as the cellar grows over time (and it will)!


----------



## corinth (Jul 16, 2014)

*Thermoelectric Versus Compressor type wine Refrigerator*

Ibglowin,

New Air 28 bottle *thermoelectric* wine cooler

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ZV0OJO/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=PDCVEY9SU5IM&coliid=I1S08ZT8PTPVGV&psc=1


NEWAir 27 bottle *Compressor* Wine cooler
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005XAM44W/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I came across these two which hold the same amount of wine bottles but one is thermoelectric and the other is compressor.

One person who did the review for the thermoelectric said they liked it but be aware that if it is 80 degrees where you have it, the lowest it will go is 60.

Also, the thermoelectric talks a lot about vibration free and quiet and has a big add while the add for the compressor type specifically states that it can be set as low as 38 degrees regardless of the outside temp.

After looking at the way these two side by side models were advertised and the slant each one was given, I would go with the compressor type now.

A lot of you folks probably knew this but to see two by the same manufacturer side by side describe them was really interesting.

Corinth


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 16, 2014)

Thermoelectric work great as long as they are in a "controlled" environment inside ~70 degrees. You cant put them in an unheated garage as they won't work well in the Summer or Winter. Compressors are noisier, they put out heat, and since they have moving parts they break more often.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Mar 8, 2017)

Another downside they didn't mention about compressors is they vibrate. For short term storage, this isn't a problem. For longer term storage the vibration can/will have a negative impact on the wine.

Also, noise was not brought up. I have a theromoelectric six bottle counter top wine cooler. (it only holds wines I intend to drink very soon) It's almost dead quiet, while compressors are not.

That said, just opening the door to get a bottle out can drop the temp one to several degrees and it can take 5-10 minutes to get it back to 55F. I really do not find this to be an issue as I do not open the door every few minutes like you may have in a family household for a standard refrigerator. Obviously, this is why you really need it in a controlled 72-75F location. (inside your house)


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 8, 2017)

I realize this is an old thread. However, since it has bubbled back up, I just want to point out that thermoelectric coolers put out MORE heat than compressor-based systems do. In the off chance that matters to you, see discussion here.



dcbrown73 said:


> I have a theromoelectric six bottle counter top wine cooler.... It's almost dead quite, while compressors are not.




I read that as "it's almost quite dead"!  I assume you meant "quiet"?


----------



## dcbrown73 (Mar 8, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> I realize this is an old thread. However, since it has bubbled back up, I just want to point out that thermoelectric coolers put out MORE heat than compressor-based systems do. In the off chance that matters to you, see discussion here.


 Yes, it's a heat pump. It doesn't actively cool the space, (forcing cool into as compressors / blowers do) it extracts the heat from the given space leaving the space cooler than it was. Then it releases the heat elsewhere. (outside of the unit)




sour_grapes said:


> I read that as "it's almost quite dead"!  I assume you meant "quiet"?


Yep, typo and it has now been fixed.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 8, 2017)

dcbrown73 said:


> Yes, it's a heat pump. It doesn't actively cool the space, (forcing cool into as compressors / blowers do) it extracts the heat from the given space leaving the space cooler than it was. Then it releases the heat elsewhere. (outside of the unit)
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, typo and it has now been fixed.



Yes, I agree, they are both heat pumps. My point was only that thermoelectric units accomplish this task less efficiently than compressor-based systems do, so lower heat output is NOT an advantage of TE systems. (But they have other advantages, such as being quiet.)


----------

